# Adder spotting



## Chris92 (Oct 14, 2012)

Anyone with help or advice for spotting british adders in the kent region please.

Greatly appreciated.

:whistling2:


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

Yes mate look again in 4- 5 months ;-)


----------



## newrepaddict1981 (Dec 2, 2011)

Chris92 said:


> Anyone with help or advice for spotting british adders in the kent region please.
> 
> Greatly appreciated.
> 
> :whistling2:


im in kent hun seen a few but guess i was just in the right place at the right time no ideas to help:blush:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Wait until Spring, drive over to the New Forest. Loads of them over there.....


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

SHHHHHHH they all sleeping lol :lol2:


----------

